# Favorite arias



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

I have to agree with the person who posted this when they said "this is one of the most moving arias ever recorded".






Tragic to lose Kathleen so young


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I recently heard (and saw) a university production of Dido and Aeneas, Britain's oldest opera from possibly Britain's greatest composer. I know it's a bit unfaithful seeing this as my name and display picture would suggest I'd more readily defend the big E, but I must consider their output in terms of where their music occured in history. 

Anyway, the aria "When I am laid" (despite being hillarious if heard a certain way) is so emotionally charged it's a wonder to me that a person back then could concieve such a romantically painful aria. This ranks high in my shortlist of favs which include "One fine day" and the Queen of the Night aria. There are also some stunningly chromatic arias in Handel's Messiah.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Edward Elgar said:


> I'd more readily defend the big E


It just so happens I have this saved in my YouTube favourites.... 






And I very much doubt there has ever been a better version of this than Deanna's


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Crikey, how to choose? It's an overwhelming prospect.

Straight off, for starters, how about this one, "Ebben? Ne andrò lontana" from Catalani's La Wally, sung by Angela Gheorghiu. (This youtube isn't too good, alas).


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

But then, oh my goodness, of course there is this - 'D'amour l'ardente flamme' from Berlioz's _Damnation of Faust_. And this performance of it by Vesselina Kasarova is one of the finest things I've ever seen and heard. At about 5.00 the emotional roof blows off, after looking pretty insecure for some time, it must be said. (This is one of the few classical music DVDs I owned before jhar26 opened my eyes to what else was out there.)

Unfortunately this youtube has the aspect ratio all wrong, which drives me nuts; and the ending is chopped.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

I was really quite excited to have come across this truely remarkable performance on YouTube. When picking my top five "Greatest Female Voices Ever" I placed Ada Sari at number 4 and I still stand by that.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

At the end of Act 1 of Handel's _Alcina_ comes one of the most breathtaking Baroque arias I've heard, and here it is, sung by the incomparable Natalie Dessay:

Tornami a vagheggiar


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> At the end of Act 1 of Handel's _Alcina_ comes one of the most breathtaking Baroque arias I've heard, and here it is, sung by the incomparable Natalie Dessay:
> 
> Tornami a vagheggiar


Do you have her Album the Handel Italian Cantatas? Well worth picking up if you don't....

I loved this clip that I found a while back 



 you just get the sense that she's really having fun with the piece...


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Gneiss said:


> Do you have her Album the Handel Italian Cantatas? Well worth picking up if you don't...


No - I have the complete _Alcina_ (the Fleming/Graham/Dessay/Jacobs version) - but I can easily believe that the Italian Cantatas collection will be impressive.

Meanwhile, here's another superb gem: I've posted it before, but it's worth posting many times: Patricia Petibon singing the Queen of Night's aria.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

For soprano, I'd say "depuis le jour" from Norma, for sheer beauty. Leontyne Price.

Dramatic soprano aria? Perhaps "Der Holle Rache".

As a baritone, my own "money" aria is "Alla vita" from Masked Ball. When I'm in good voice I can really crank out that final "G"! It's a very good, powerful, and fairly brief baritone aria -- a good one to learn. 

Right now I'm learning Mozart's concert aria "Io ti lascio", a very sweet tune, mostly soft with lots of room to display emotion. Bryn Terfel does a terrific job of this aria on his album "Tutto Mozart"

Just thinking about it sets my head buzzing -- there are so many great arias to choose from!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the Petibon video! Throb throb throb....
I guess Marios Aria from the 3rd act of Tosca is my no.1 though.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Indeed Purcell's 'Dido's Lament' might be my all-time favourite, although I have to emphasize, I've never heard a whole Italian opera in my life. That said, 'Il dolce suono' from_ Lucia _is beautiful.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's _Lascia ch'io pianga_, from Handel's _Rinaldo_. Magdalena Kozena's searingngly emotional version (with a rather odd video). Tears me to pieces: Lascia ch'io pianga


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Elgarian said:


> Here's _Lascia ch'io pianga_, from Handel's _Rinaldo_. Magdalena Kozena's searingngly emotional version (with a rather odd video). Tears me to pieces: Lascia ch'io pianga


Oh yeah, that's a fine air, I have it on CD sung by Renée Fleming. This is a bit better, though.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

katdad said:


> For soprano, I'd say "depuis le jour" from Norma, for sheer beauty. Leontyne Price.


Sorry I'm easily confused, but did you mean this from Louise? If not I don't know it at all....






PS. I know Anna isn't everyones cup of tea, but I like her


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Gneiss said:


> Sorry I'm easily confused, but did you mean this from Louise? If not I don't know it at all....


Doesn't matter whether he meant Charpentier or not - this should be up here in this thread regardless. Wonderful stuff - thanks for posting it.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> this should be up here in this thread regardless. Wonderful stuff - thanks for posting it.


Agreed - What did you think of Anna's version?

It's included on her album Souvenirs...


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Gneiss said:


> Agreed - What did you think of Anna's version?
> 
> It's included on her album Souvenirs...


I only know two versions - Felicity Lott's (in the complete opera) and Valerie Masterson's (on an album of bits and pieces); but this can certainly hold its own alongside those, I think.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, "depuis le jour" that's the aria. Check out the Anna Moffo version -- maybe the best. That aria is, I think, the most lovely romantic soprano aria ever.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

No apologies for picking out Deana Durbin's rendition of The Last Rose of Summer from Martha..... 




Although the recording is too poor to really judge her voice you might also want to check out Adelina Patti's 1905 recording. 




Just wonderful to be able to hear it over 100 years after it was recorded.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Barcarroles from Tales of Hoffman by J.S. Bachs obscure cousin, Offen Bach (he he). Seriously, whether instrumental or voice, I love the way the Composition builds, flows into a waltz-like quality, thend concludes (wonderfully!). Chuck


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Seing as I've neglected this thread for a while I've come back with a real gem.....

Caro Nome from Rigoletto


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm not much of an operaphile, but I would have to say Nessun dorma, as cliche as that must be. But it really does hit me like a hammer, and I have always relished its simplicity and beauty.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you joking again? I never know when to take you seriously, man.. you're just too much, man..


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Bach said:


> Are you joking again? I never know when to take you seriously, man.. you're just too much, man..


Do I leave you in a constant state of confusion, Bach?


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

This one from Tosca probably needs little introduction...

Vissi d'arte sung here by the lady who IMO was the best of the best


----------

